# Small Box Plans



## mlgerb83 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking for plans to make unquie small jewlery boxs.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a touch of irony here....if there were readily available plans, the boxes would not be "unique", would they?
Fine Woodworking had an issue a while back that had some cool boxes in them.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Box making is very cool. Actually, I can see and understand Jack's point (above), but you can make a box from a plan and then personalize it to make it unique. THis way, you are both correct. Example: everyone in the wood hobby or profession has probably made birdhouses. I make mine in long, continuous sections 8 or 10 feet long, after the "box" is made, but prior to cutting it in segments I rip shallow kerfs in all four sides on my table saw. I space the kerfs about 1.5-2" apart and it gives the birdhouse(s) a look of vertical siding. Then I cut this long tube into segments with alternating angled and square cuts. The roof is the last part attached. My birdhouses become unique in this manner...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Box making is very cool. Actually, I can see and understand Jack's point (above), but you can make a box from a plan and then personalize it to make it unique. THis way, you are both correct. Example: everyone in the wood hobby or profession has probably made birdhouses. I make mine in long, continuous sections 8 or 10 feet long, after the "box" is made, but prior to cutting it in segments I rip shallow kerfs in all four sides on my table saw. I space the kerfs about 1.5-2" apart and it gives the birdhouse(s) a look of vertical siding. Then I cut this long tube into segments with alternating angled and square cuts. The roof is the last part attached. My birdhouses become unique in this manner...


After you told us how to make so many so fast will they still be unique?:haha:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Milt.

If you google free box plans, you will inundated with sites with free plans.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike, Good Point! I guess my birdhouse building method is no longer just my own! BTW, many of my bluebird houses have had the holes enlarged to greater than the 1.5" diameter that is recommended for that species. The enlargement has been caused by squirrels. A couple of years ago, I replaced the fronts with Brazilian Cherry (a.k.a. Jotoba) - it is a very hard wood, but the stinking squirrels are now working on those to enlarge the holes once again! Next time my wife wants some new jewelry, I think I'll buy her something made with squirrel teeth - seems to be harder than diamonds! HaHa...


----------



## Nbulken (Aug 26, 2012)

box plans are OK, but honestly, I prefer building them on the fly... I generally take a board, get it to thickness, then decide on the joint. (Miter, box, butt), figure out which sides are 'front' or 'feature) (of the board, i mean), then cut them to size... will it have a same species top or different etc... 
unique every time.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I was actually looking for some box plans last night and really didn't find anything that caught my eye.

I build mine like Ned builds his. My latest project (almost complete) is far from the changing visions I had of it. Between the red oak chipping and my mistakes I have spent more time fixing it then building it plus some of what I had planned to use ( Inlay and Barrel Hinges) will have to wait for a future mistake I mean project. 

Here's a link to one I book marked but nothing unique about it.

Shop — Catalog Products — Jewelry Box Plans | Furniture Plans


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I am currently making small boxes. I was given one awhile ago which features hidden hinges. The leaves of these small hinges were in slots in the side and top panel, only the hinge pin was visible. Can some one expain how this was done and the tools involved?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

milt, look into band saw boxes. they are very unique, and the process for making them is demonstrated many places.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Otis. Really large washer around the entrance hole. If the tree rats can get thru that, time to stock the freezer. :haha:


----------



## wmpwi (Oct 13, 2012)

I saw that hinge at Woodcraft. They can be very small and instead of square they have a radial edge that if round would be the radius of about 3 inches. The slits are cut with a matching 3 inch circular blade and the hinge edges fit exactly with matching slot. They may be glued in, but they may also just be a tight fit. I never found out what kind of tool uses the blades (there were 2 sizes as were two sizes of the hinges) but I'm sure Woodcraft had it somewhere. I was always curious how they were able to hit the same spot with every cut when doing top and bottom, left and right on multiple boxes.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Here are two plans from Woodsmith/Shopnotes.

Jewellery

Pen/Coaster


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

Wood magzine had a plan for a cantaleever (sp?) jewelry box. you can go to woodmagazine .com and do a search to see which issue it was in.

I built a keepsake box with veneer lid panel, outlined with inlay material from a plan in woodsmith magazine. I plan to modify this plan replacing the beveled sides and splined corners with box joints and self made wooden hinges,_Lee


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I saw some hidden hinges that are attached in cut slots in lid and box. If the lid is heavy, these might not be suitable. I have also ssen barrel hinges, that might be what you are looking for


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ben... 

Barbed hook hinges...see the link below.. you'll also need a cutter.. (.025 and .036)

Buy 1-1 8 x 7 8 Barbed Hinge (Pair) at Woodcraft

Buy Saw Blade 036 Kerf at Woodcraft

Buy Saw Blade Arbor at Woodcraft

HTH..

bill



Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> I am currently making small boxes. I was given one awhile ago which features hidden hinges. The leaves of these small hinges were in slots in the side and top panel, only the hinge pin was visible. Can some one expain how this was done and the tools involved?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Ben...
> 
> Barbed hook hinges...see the link below.. you'll also need a cutter.. (.025 and .036)
> 
> ...


thanks Bill 
I appreciate your information

Ben


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Bill...
I purchase a very nice small box at a local craft show... I wanted to reverse engineer it as it had hidden hinges into slots top and bottom. 

This info was right on and answered the question that i was seeking -- thanks.

Paul


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Search the forums for the "Magic box".


----------

